# Partition trouble in Gentoo after Fedora Core 3 installation

## romildo

I have a mutiboot computer with the options to boot into:Gentoo Linux

Fedora Core

Windows XP

Windows ME

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          Recently I have installed Fedora Core 3 (over Fedora Core 2). In the process no partition has been created or deleted. The partition holding the old FC2 root filesystem has just been reformated in order to accomodate the new FC3 root filesystem.

Since then I have been having problems with the /dev/hda6 partition when booting Gentoo Linux. I get the following message:

```
fsck could not correct all errors, manual repair needed

```

This is happening every time I boot into Gentoo Linux, even after successfully having run fsck manually.

My first hard disk (hda) is partitioned as shown by fdisk:                                                                                                                             

```
# fdisk -l /dev/hda

                                                                                                                             Disk /dev/hda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

                                                                                                                                Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1               1        1530    12289693+   7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/hda2   *        1531        3476    15631245   83  Linux

/dev/hda3            3477        4206     5863725   83  Linux

/dev/hda4            4207        9729    44363497+   5  Extended

/dev/hda5            4207        4269      506016   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/hda6            4270        9729    43857418+  83  Linux

```

The latest version of parted, running in Gentoo Linux, gives me:                                                                                                                             

```
(parted) print

Disk geometry for /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/disc: 0.000-76319.085 megabytes

Disk label type: msdos

Minor    Start       End     Type      Filesystem  Flags

1          0.031  12001.684  primary   ntfs

2      12001.685  27266.572  primary   ext3        boot

3      27266.572  32992.866  primary   reiserfs

4      32992.866  76316.594  extended

5      32992.897  33487.053  logical   linux-swap

6      33487.084  76316.594  logical   ext3

(parted) print 6

Error: Filesystem was not cleanly unmounted!  You should e2fsck.  Modifying an unclean filesystem could cause severe corruption.

Ignore/Cancel? ignore

No Implementation: This ext2 filesystem has a rather strange layout!  Parted

can't resize this (yet).                                                                                                                      
```

                                                                                                                            Any help?

----------

## romildo

I have also noticed the following message at Gentoo boot time:

```
fsck.ext3: Filesystem has unsupported feature(s) (/)

e2fsk: Get a newer version of e2fsk!
```

Romildo

----------

## romildo

Here is the output of dumpe2fs

```
# dumpe2fs -h /dev/hda2

dumpe2fs 1.35 (28-Feb-2004)

Filesystem volume name:   /gentoo

Last mounted on:          <not available>

Filesystem UUID:          a47d92cb-8d9d-4ddb-a38e-9eb269bba11d

Filesystem magic number:  0xEF53

Filesystem revision #:    1 (dynamic)

Filesystem features:      has_journal ext_attr filetype needs_recovery sparse_super

Default mount options:    (none)

Filesystem state:         clean

Errors behavior:          Continue

[...]
```

Does anybody knows which of these filesystem features is not supported

by e2fsk in Gentoo?

----------

## romildo

I have solved the problem by rebuilding e2fsprogs with a resize patch taken from the source RPM package from Fedora Core 3. It introduces a new feature to the ext3 filesystem: resize_inode, that is not supported by the e2fsprogs package in portage. The added patch introduces this new feature.

See also bug #71159 (https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=71159)

The Release Notes for Fedora Core 3 (http://download.fedora.redhat.com/pub/fedora/linux/core/3/i386/os/RELEASE-NOTES-en.html) have some notes regarding this new feature.

----------

